

The NSA Reportedly Stole Millions of SIM Encryption Keys to Gather Private Data - antimora
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/19/the-nsa-reportedly-stole-millions-of-sim-encryption-keys-to-gather-private-data/

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9076351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9076351)

